# Progesterone Levels



## AutumnSky

Hiya girlies,

Had my progesterone levels back that I had done on CD22 (8DPO). It was 25.0 nmol/l.

I printed out the results on the system (I work for the NHS, so have access to it), and the comments said -

*'NICE fertility guidelines suggest lowest mid-luteal progesterone indicative of ovulation ranges from 16 to 28 nmol/l. Please ensure this is a mid luteal phase sample (day 21 of a 28 day cycle). Suggest repeat 7 days before next cycle due'*


Well, when I read this, I panicked. 25.0 nmol/l is obviously within the *low* range. But all of my FF charts and BBT suggest that I do ovulate!

So I emailed my consultants secretary, and asked if he had looked at my results yet (I played dumb and didn't let on that I knew what the result was - you're not really supposed to look at your own records).

Anyway, she emailed back saying that my consultant said the results were good and show that I am ovulating. No mention whatsoever that I need to repeat the test next month.

???

So, I get home and immediately start researching on Google, and most resources say that the levels should be over 30!!

Confused!!

Any advice/reassurance??!

:hug:


----------



## maz

I know my result was something like 47 nmol/l and I was told this was normal. But I don't really know what is normal and what isn't. Sorry hun. When's your next appointment?

:hug:


----------



## AutumnSky

maz said:


> I know my result was something like 47 nmol/l and I was told this was normal. But I don't really know what is normal and what isn't. Sorry hun. When's your next appointment?
> 
> :hug:

I'm having my lap & dye on 3rd December. It was meant to be on the 26th Nov, but the :witch: is due at the same time, so it had to be moved :hissy:


----------



## Farie

I have read around this a lot as my CD21 bloods came back with prog 17.5 :cry:
As far as I have found 25 plus is about ok ... perhaps ask the consultant if you can repeat the tests as you feel the result was low?
From what I have read anything over about 22 can indicate O .. although 25+ is good ... over 30 is conclusive that you have O'd.


----------



## AutumnSky

Farie said:


> I have read around this a lot as my CD21 bloods came back with prog 17.5 :cry:
> As far as I have found 25 plus is about ok ... perhaps ask the consultant if you can repeat the tests as you feel the result was low?
> From what I have read anything over about 22 can indicate O .. although 25+ is good ... over 30 is conclusive that you have O'd.

Thanks hun :hug:
What will be happening about your level then? Will you have to take some kind of progesterone medication or something? 

xx


----------



## akcher

Hi AS, how long is your LP? Do you spot for days before you AF comes? I have LP defect. On the months when I ovulate, my progesterone is on the low end of the scale. So I ovulate an immature egg. I also start spoting 3-7 days before my AF comes. My RE did progesterone tests for 3 cycles in a row. Try and get a second test. Good luck!


----------



## AutumnSky

akcher said:


> Hi AS, how long is your LP? Do you spot for days before you AF comes? I have LP defect. On the months when I ovulate, my progesterone is on the low end of the scale. So I ovulate an immature egg. I also start spoting 3-7 days before my AF comes. My RE did progesterone tests for 3 cycles in a row. Try and get a second test. Good luck!

My LP ranges from 12-13 days, which as far as I can gather, is ok? I usually get spotting 1-2 days before hand, but usually not earlier than that...


----------



## akcher

That sounds normal to me :D


----------



## Farie

Hi there, I have a very short LP (8-9 days with spotting for 4/5 days before AF) so I'm re-doing the 21 days test this month .. after that if its still low I should think it will be Clomid for me ..............................
DF is getting tested too but I think the issues lies only with me :cry:


----------



## AutumnSky

Farie said:


> Hi there, I have a very short LP (8-9 days with spotting for 4/5 days before AF) so I'm re-doing the 21 days test this month .. after that if its still low I should think it will be Clomid for me ..............................
> DF is getting tested too but I think the issues lies only with me :cry:

Big :hug:. I hope that your results are ok this month. If not, then I really hope that clomid will give you your :bfp: soon :hugs:


----------



## JASMAK

Mine was 8. :hug:


----------



## loopylew

just before i got my :bfp: i had a progesterone test and one Dr said it was low and another said it was ok, i had already bought some progesterone cream of the internet and im still using it now just to be on the safe side. You girlies should try it. Its not the reason i got mine as id started that this cycle after my supposed AF, which was actually implantation now but it might help x


----------



## Vestirse

If you do get natural progesterone cream, do not start using it until after you O! I can delay ovulation. If you get pregnant, you should use it all throughout the first trimester too and wean yourself off at the end.


----------



## yaya

Your result sounds like its in the normal range to me. Good luck for the LAP. xxx


----------



## Telly

can someone help???? I've been trying to conceive for 12+ months...my doctor has put me on clomid iv'e had one round of it..on day 21 i went in for my progesterone test and it was 15.9nmol/l i didnt think it was good and i didnt think i ovulated but then on day 26 i had period cramps and got my periods..its only a light period but its the 4th day of bleeding today and im on my 4th clomid tablet as he said to take 5 clomid tablets a month starting on day1 of bleeding through to day 5....what does everyone reckon? does it sound like everything is going well?


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi.....i had bloods done back in 2005 when i was ttc my daughter as i have only 1 ovary & wanted to know i was ovulating ok still.....the results in the jan ( 2 mths from coming off the pill) were 15.....i was told all was fine but now i think about it i dont think it was!! in the march 05 it was 33....then i conceived in the may ( on dh bday!! :) ) 

We have been ttc number 2 for 17 mths now & i have had the bloods done again in jan of this year which were 35 & august of this year & they were 64.6!! I was told all was fine & have even asked my fs about the high level....she said anything over 30 is fine.....so back in jan 05 it want right!!!! Also i read on here somewhere that over 48 isnt good.....i was diagnosed with polycysts on only ovary in june of this year so im wondering if that would make the levels high?? Im currently on 2nd cycle of clomid & had follicular tracking last cycle which showed i def did produce & ov at least 1, maybe 2 follicules. I went to our local fertility center yesterday to register ( our fs said next step after clomid would be iui privately as they do not do it at the hospital & as we have our dd we wont get it funded so we thought we would get the ball rolling while im trying the clomid as these things take mths as we have learnt :( ) The center has booked us in for a consultation in jan to go through all our results & decide which step is best to take.....hoping they can go through all my blood tests & make sure they are right x


----------



## Telly

Dancingkaty1...I have PCOS so i never got my periods because i didnt ovulate..then on the clomid my progesterone was 15 but i still got a light period so that means i ovulated right? and when your talking about your progesterone levels are they measured in nmol/l?


----------



## Dancingkaty1

did you any follicular tracking?? from what i have been told 15 is not a good indicator that ovulation has occured. Think it needs to be about 30 or above. yes my results are measured in nmol/l xx


----------



## Telly

Dancingkaty1 said:


> did you any follicular tracking?? from what i have been told 15 is not a good indicator that ovulation has occured. Think it needs to be about 30 or above. yes my results are measured in nmol/l xx

ok then thank you i suppose ill just have to wait for my appointment on the 30th...but its just a bit weird cause i did get a positive ovulation test on day 12 and got my periods on day 26...so if i didnt ovulate then why have i just had a period? weird hehe..i just wish we could all become pregnant it's supposed to b a natural thing that women r made to do but yet most of us r getting nowhere and its taking months to years all wer're doing is getting stressed and upset 24/7

thanx xx


----------



## Dancingkaty1

i know telly we are here to breed & its awful when things make it harder for us hey :( I was very shocked when i found out i had the polycysts, the scan man said it was unlikely i was ovulating. thats why i had more bloods done in aug.....when i saw my fs about the results she said they were good results (64.6)......i said that i have always had regular periods, bang on time every mth & she said just because you have periods doesnt mean you ovulate! I was so shocked!!! especially as i had been doing the opk's & got a surge on the same day every mth!! she said the only way to know for sure if u ovulate every mth would be to do the blood test every mth which is obviously a no can do! good luck for the 30th......& hope you have a lovely christmas xx


----------



## happy1982

Hi Autumn Sky,

I have had my progesterone levels checked and they have come back as 28 nmol/L, and I was wondering what happened to you, did you have to have supplements to conceive? Congratulations by the way in having your children xx


----------

